# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] ανταλλαγή ιδιοκατασκευή CO2 με κλουβί

## κώστας φ.

ανταλλαγή ιδιοκατασκευή CO2 με κλουβί ( είτε για πουλιά, είτε για κουνέλια)
η ιδιοκατασκευή CO2 είναι για φυτεμένα ενυδρεία και περιέχει:

1 μπουκάλι αναψυκτικού ενάμιση λίτρου.1 σκάλα για τη διάχυση του διοξειδίου στο νερό και τη μέτρηση φυσαλίδων.1 βαλβίδα ανεπίστροφης ροής.Σωληνάκι για CO2 (αυτό που χρησιμοποιούμε στις αεραντλίες).
μόνο από Αττική, ευχαριστώ

----------

